# hand Book Of Petroleum Product Analysis



## khalled (3 أغسطس 2007)

[

hand Book Of Petroleum Product Analysis

Summary
Editorial Reviews
Book Description
An increasing variety of petroleum feedstocks has produced an ever diversifying array of petroleum products. Consequently, new analytical techniques are constantly being developed in order to determine the appropriate applications for these new products. The Handbook of Petroleum Product Analysis provides detailed explanations of the necessary standard tests and procedures that are applicable to these products in order to determine the predictability of their behavior. A companion to James G. Speight’s Handbook of Petroleum Analysis, this book describes the application of methods for determining the instability and incompatibility of petroleum products. More importantly, the Handbook provides details of the meaning of various test results and how they might be applied to predict product behavior. Written in a readable, conversational style that makes the book easy to use, Dr. Speight’s text does not compete with the Annual Book of ASTM (American Society for Testing and Materials) Standards; instead, the Handbook complements it by explaining the raison d’être of various testing methods, making a case for standardizing protocols across international boundaries. Chapters include:
-Naphtha
-Aviation Fuel
-Kerosene
-Distillate Fuel Oil
-Asphalt
Chemists and engineers in the refining industry, as well as students, will find Dr. Speight’s Handbook to be an accessible, invaluable guide to understanding the methods for analyzing petroleum products.

From the Back Cover
The first definitive resource on accurately analyzing and characterizing today’s petroleum products
An increasing variety of petroleum feedstocks has produced an ever diversifying array of petroleum products. Consequently, new analytical techniques are constantly being developed in order to determine the appropriate applications for these new products. The Handbook of Petroleum Product Analysis provides detailed explanations of the necessary standard tests and procedures that are applicable to these products in order to determine the predictability of their behavior.
A companion to James G. Speight’s Handbook of Petroleum Analysis, this book describes the application of methods for determining the instability and incompatibility of petroleum products. More importantly, the Handbook provides details of the meaning of various test results and how they might be applied to predict product behavior. Written in a readable, conversational style that makes the book easy to use, Dr. Speight’s text does not compete with the Annual Book of ASTM (American Society for Testing and Materials) Standards; instead, the Handbook complements it by explaining the raison d’être of various testing methods, making a case for standardizing protocols across international boundaries. Chapters include:

* Naphtha
* Aviation Fuel
* Kerosene
* Distillate Fuel Oil
* Asphalt

Chemists and engineers in the refining industry, as well as students, will find Dr. Speight’s Handbook to be an accessible, invaluable guide to understanding the methods for analyzing petroleum products.
Product Details

* Hardcover: 409 pages
* Publisher: Wiley-Interscience (October 2, 2002)
* Language: English
* ISBN-10: 0471203467
* ISBN-13: 978-0471203469
* Product Dimensions: 9.6 x 6.5 x 1 inches
* Price: $165.30




this part of youre post is hidden
http://rapidshare.com/files/40237059...t_Analysis.rar
Password:
egpet.net
.
.
.​


----------



## khalled (4 أغسطس 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/40237059/Handbook_of_Petroleum_Product_Analysis.rar

Password:
egpet.net
.
.
.


----------



## petrolium_engineer (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا أخي


----------

